# Egg White Puree



## Gravy Power (May 31, 2013)

So recently at school I was sitting in on the critique of the final exam for one of my classmates. His first dish was a take on ham and eggs, which included prosciutto and a sous vide egg yoke. One of the persons giving feedback was a recent graduate, who said he would have liked to see him use the egg white. Possibly an egg-white puree. Has anyone ever heard of such a thing? Am I crazy to think that a cooked protein is in no way water soluble? The student doing the cooking was extremely successful in his exam, but the suggestion of the egg-white puree has been bugging the hell out of meme.


----------



## Andrew H (May 31, 2013)

Proteins do tend to lose their water solubility when they are denatured and like to form hydrophobic aggregates. 

I don't see why you would want an egg white puree, but why does the puree have to be done with water? You could do it with fats.


----------



## panda (May 31, 2013)

eww, just eww.


----------



## ecchef (May 31, 2013)

panda said:


> eww, just eww.


+1


----------



## labor of love (May 31, 2013)

panda said:


> eww, just eww.



+2
pretty lame suggestion. if the goal is to find a use for the egg white, ideally in a restaurant setting the white would/could be saved and used for another dish, probably a dessert.


----------



## Brad Gibson (May 31, 2013)

it could have been a suggestion for a more solid state of puree like a soft peak whipped egg white with some sort of flavor in it. maybe tarragon or something of the sort would taste good with ham and egg yolk. or brown butter


----------



## panda (May 31, 2013)

or just fry it in bacon fat with crispy edges??


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 31, 2013)

Whip it to peaks, dollop into a non stick and let it souffle while lightly Browning on the bottom to create "omelette soufflé"? Or pan fry it, steep some dairy with flavoring like parm rinds then strain, add to fried whites, puree it and pass it, charge it in one of those tiny IS I and call it "fried egg foam, mousse, espuma or whatever.

But I do think that's a lame critique. If it were a suggestion then less lame, but still slightly lame. If it were a question used to test the students knowledge (in regards to waste/use of excess product) then totally acceptable


----------



## brainsausage (May 31, 2013)

I'm guessing he was suggesting going the fluid gel route.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 31, 2013)

That may be gross


----------



## Gravy Power (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, your'e confirming what we thought...


----------



## tk59 (May 31, 2013)

It would take 5 min to make an egg white puree. Why don't you just do it? My guess is it just won't hold water too well. Gross? I don't see why it would be gross.


----------



## jayhay (May 31, 2013)

Sounds like the recent grad needs a bit more experience. Or just ask them what they are thinking and have them verbally walk you through their idea. Sometimes you'd be shocked, in good and bad ways, what young culinarians conceptualize you when you ask for expansion on an idea.

I can say I've used raw egg white as a emulsifier. Maybe that is what he was suggesting. A puree doesn't need to be cooked.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 31, 2013)

I'm assuming that the whole egg was cooked shell-on. Then you have a semi-cooked white. Is this how it was prepared?
And will all the ideas you guys are throwing out there work with a partially cooked white?


----------

